# I don't know what happened to my poor fish! :(



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

I got this little guy/girl from the Richmond Night Market.
They said that it's "Koi" fish.
Anyways he's been in my tank for 2 weeks now along with 3 other Koi's.
But I don't know why he has this red blood-like spot on his tummy.
The more I look at it, the more I think it's blood. 

















Please help!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

it is not a Koi. It is a comet feeder. I would just flush it in case it carrys disease to infect your other fish.

freeze it. Then flush it.


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

He's in a separate tank. So I shouldn't try to heal it?


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

charles said:


> it is not a Koi. It is a comet feeder. I would just *flush* it in case it carrys disease to infect your other fish.


YOU DON'T FLUSH FISH, especially if you suspect a disease or parasite!!!

I'm going to guess it could be a IP, so you may want to keep a eye on your other fish that are in the tank with it as they might of caught something. If he's in a separate tank all by himself now then I would try and do something.


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

May I ask what IP is?
Sorry, I'm new to fish keeping.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Internal Parasite.


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

OMG eww! I touched it!
How should I cure it? Or should I cure it?


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldnt try to cure a comet unless I was really attached to it. I would just keep it in a bucket/quarantine tank . If you have any mediactions use it but i wouldnt go out buying any cuz it would cost way more than the comet.


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

Great thanks!
But what causes it to have IP?
My tank has always been fine, nothing like this ever happened before.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Im not really sure what causes IP but it may be the seller who kept them in bad conditions and their were some of those parasites in the tank that got into your fish...


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

wow, if you got it sold to you as a koi, you got ripped off.... its indeed a feed comet. best thing to do is to quarantine in a bucket and hope for the best, and if things get ugly, just freeze then flush. 

Hgi - its ok to flush them if you kill them humanely first, but never flush a fish live - that in deed is very cruel.


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

I got these fish at the Richmond Summer Night market and it's like a fish scooping event. They give you 3 nets(made from paper) and you try to scoop as many fish as you can before you break all your nets.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

did they say the fish you had were koi, or perhaps there were koi in the tank up for grabs?


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yikes! I have never seen IPs bad enough to cause internal bleeding! Cheap fish or no, I think in this case it would probably be most humane to euthanize considering internal bleeding is usually indicative of moderate organ damage.

In my experience IPs are especially common in goldfish (pet-store quality fancies and commons) because of the mass scale on which they are bred in countries like China. When you're wholesaling fish for $.02 USD, why bother with routine dewormings right?

Here is a comprehensive guideline on humane euthanasia methods as per the American Vetrinary Medicine Association: AVMA Euthanasia Guidelines I *strongly* you read the section on euthanizing fish. It outlines how to 'freeze' your fish to death in a humane manner.


----------



## marcincan (Apr 21, 2010)

you could try SeaChem Paraguard it worked great for my tiger barb and you can do a long soak and then have it diluted in the main tank... I know how you feel i got a Clown Loach for 2.99 and ended up spending over $60.00 on meds but he's my favorite fish

I wish you the best 

Marc


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

So far after 3 days of being in a separate container, he still looks the same. LOL
I'll give it some time to heal, and if he doesn't survive, then I'll just let it be because I dont think it's necessary to buy medicine for a cheap fish. 
THANKS EVERYONE!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Yikes! I have never seen IPs bad enough to cause internal bleeding! Cheap fish or no, I think in this case it would probably be most humane to euthanize considering internal bleeding is usually indicative of moderate organ damage.
> 
> In my experience IPs are especially common in goldfish (pet-store quality fancies and commons) because of the mass scale on which they are bred in countries like China. When you're wholesaling fish for $.02 USD, why bother with routine dewormings right?
> 
> Here is a comprehensive guideline on humane euthanasia methods as per the American Vetrinary Medicine Association: AVMA Euthanasia Guidelines I *strongly* you read the section on euthanizing fish. It outlines how to 'freeze' your fish to death in a humane manner.


I would go with guillotine on the comet if it had to die, but I am sucker for sad eyes so I would try to treat it first, even thought the meds are worth 1oo times the cost of the fish
Thanks alot for the guide. I have personally found guillotine with a 10-12" French style chef knife caused the quickest death in sick fish especially smaller ones. Clubbing I have also had to use with a large sick comet that was in obvious death throes. ( I was getting ready to go work out of town and didnt want to leave the dead fish for my wife to deal with)
I found freezing did not work quickly or appear painless to the poor fish It is good reference for a part of the hobby most of us really dread. I am glad to know at least the veterinary society approves of certain methods.


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

*UPDATE*
The fish is still alive!  But the red spots are still there.
Overall=No change
What would you do?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

marjorie said:


> *UPDATE*
> The fish is still alive!  But the red spots are still there.
> Overall=No change
> What would you do?


have you tried giving it a salt bath?
my understaning is comets (feeder goldfish) take well to this kind of treatment..


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

What do you mean by salt bath?
I sprinkled some aquarium salt into the water, is that a salt bath?


----------

